# 24v into mk3



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

im looking for a how to guide for swapping a 24v into an mk3...have done some searching but cant find the answers to certai nquestion. the first big question i have is since the 2 engines(12v and 24v) have different mounting points, how do i go about mounting a 24v into an mk3? also i kno you can run a 24v off 12v managemnt but how do i go about hooking up the ignition coils?


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Your best bet would be to ask in the Hybrid forum.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?38-Hybrid-Swap-Forum

As for the coils, if you are running 12v computer im guessing you'll be ditching the individuals and wiring in your own ignition coil and spark plug wires.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

the 24v block has all the bolt holes to mount the mk3 style way. The transmission you use will dictate whether you need to make a custom mount on that side, or not. mk3 trans = should bolt right up like a 12v, mk4 trans = custom stuff.


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

Electronically, you're best bet is to swap over as much of the 24v ECU, harness, wiring, etc as possible and run an IMMO defeat.


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

ill be using an mk3 trans so hopefully it bolts right back into the same place as the 12v. as for the wiring..i will probably use a coil pack but if i want to use the coils and the mk4 ecu and wiring..would using the IMMO delete sotp me from having to have a mk4 guage cluster?


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

Love2Spool said:


> ill be using an mk3 trans so hopefully it bolts right back into the same place as the 12v. as for the wiring..i will probably use a coil pack but if i want to use the coils and the mk4 ecu and wiring..would using the IMMO delete sotp me from having to have a mk4 guage cluster?


 Keep me updated...I was thinking about same thing


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

i definitely will keep everyone posted on this..just need to find all the answers to my questions b4 i begin the work


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

02A bolts right on, rear motor mount bracket bolts right on, front mount just needs a spacer for the upper bolt. I made a bracket and even used a 12v coilpack. OBD2 VR6 tb bolts right on and if you don't care for vvt or the intake changeover late OBD2 engine management will run the motor.


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

damn thats whats up..so baically if i get a comnplete 24v motor..it'll bolt in and i can run it with all of the 12v wiring and coilpack. just need a 98 ecu. can you get me a pic of the coilpack bracket and how your front motor mount is spaced? i would really appreciate it. what about the tune i wanna get?, will that affect the motor poorly due to the chip being for a 12v?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Hard to see but the coil bracket is just some 1-1/2" standoffs to clear the cam sensors and the spacer for the mount is just a big nut and some washers...


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Paul... empty your message in & out boxes to free up the storage space.. your messages are shut off because of being full currently. :banghead:


----------



## thomas514 (Jan 12, 2010)

heres a couple links i used durring the swap:

http://mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.ph...=8092&start=24
http://www.vask.org.nz/index.php?topic=5877.120
http://www.vwwatercooled.org.au/f47/...vr6-25960.html
http://www.vwwatercooled.org.au/f47/...6-25960-4.html
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2179594
http://www.montrealracing.com/forums...d.php?t=727238


02m tranny> 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...Pictures-Fixed)
http://forums.mwerks.com/showthread....ated-8-May2003)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3932040
i took vr6 12v axles, shortened them, as for the hub i kept 4 bolt: 
took 12v hubs, brought them to a machine shop and they drilled/tapped 4 bolt in to the 12v hubs: 
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=261101 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4799721
to mesure the axles: http://www.driveshaftspecialist.com/...asureList.html
more on axles: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...&highlight=02M
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3610564

fuse id http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1797836

mkiv dash http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4265758

02m internals http://www.zelek.com/vw02M_hard_parts1.htm

u can use the 2.0 maf much cheaper 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?773176

o2 sensors http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...oxygen-sensors

trany removal (note this is 5speed, but the process if very similar) 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2703042
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4045505

slave cyl.> 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2970528/page1
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4376420
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4321537

Starter Grind Fix and Replacement 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2269482

i took all mkiv wiring harness' all your gona have to splice is stuff like the tail lights, head lights, wiper motor, fuel pump, 

the cluster, ignition, and ecu wer from 3 different cars so i had to get Unitronic to do an immo delete, costed me 650$

common coolant fan BS 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3126433
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3386797
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3844295
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3890491
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3126433

-there was JUST not enough room for the rad/coolant fans, you can shave down the "big" coolant fan with a wood file, about 8mm was enough. another way i could see working is taking the "cross member" where the hood latches into, and moving it forward a knotch... so pretty much where on either side there's three 10mm screws, you could move the intire thing forward, (so in the end youd only be using 2 screw on each side). then u re-adjust the hood.

-also the fuel lines on mk4 are quick connect, i just cut the quick connect tip off.. 
-same goes for the two hoses leading in and out of the heater core
-the stock air box didnt have room either, i was too lazy to relocate the battery so i just put a p-flow
-audi tt control arm bushings

heres a good site; you have to open with google chrome to translate into english 
http://volkswagen.msk.ru/index.php?p=vw_golf4_1j

coolant temp. sensor/ thermostat.... 
http://www.nime.co.uk/content.php?mk4fans
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...940-Fan-sensor
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...t)-housing-DIY
http://forums.motivemag.com/showthread.php?2385488



i got some more links, feel free to ask


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

this is very good information in ths thread so far. keep it all coming. im am suppose to be buying the motor i nthe next week or 2. just trying to get everything in order so there are no surprises............even tho there will be!lol when it comes to making that coilpack mount i wil have to get with you on the phone or somthing because i really cant make it out from the pics. what about all of the sensor hookups? are all the connectors the same? or can i use 12v sensors in the 24v block? also will i be looking at a check engine after this swap or with there be some reliable diag that can be done on this engine with a VAS 5152? im probably just asking too much!lol


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

You will probably have a check engine light on yes, but you will be able to plug in vag-com (or a vas5152 if you have one) so long as you wire up the obd2 port it should work as if it came from the factory, and you should be able to pull codes/etc no problem.


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

thomas514 said:


> heres a couple links i used durring the swap
> 
> 02m tranny>
> mkiv dash http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4265758
> ...


im planning on using an 02J tranny..i was told that it bolts right up. also i want to retain the mk3 wiring as i dont want to do a dash swap.


----------



## thomas514 (Jan 12, 2010)

Love2Spool said:


> this is very good information in ths thread so far. keep it all coming. im am suppose to be buying the motor i nthe next week or 2. just trying to get everything in order so there are no surprises............even tho there will be!lol when it comes to making that coilpack mount i wil have to get with you on the phone or somthing because i really cant make it out from the pics. what about all of the sensor hookups? are all the connectors the same? or can i use 12v sensors in the 24v block? also will i be looking at a check engine after this swap or with there be some reliable diag that can be done on this engine with a VAS 5152? im probably just asking too much!lol


Well as long as YOU call ME cause' i'm all the way up in Montreal,CND ..
The 24v does'nt have a "coilpack" it has individual ignition coils..
When you asked: "can i use 12v sensors in the 24v block" what year 12v are you talking about?


----------



## thomas514 (Jan 12, 2010)

Love2Spool said:


> im planning on using an 02J tranny..i was told that it bolts right up. also i want to retain the mk3 wiring as i dont want to do a dash swap.


woow thats gona' be fun haha!!... I'm assuming your good with electrical stuff??


----------



## thomas514 (Jan 12, 2010)

and yes the 02j will be alot simpler to install


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

thomas514 said:


> Well as long as YOU call ME cause' i'm all the way up in Montreal,CND ..
> The 24v does'nt have a "coilpack" it has individual ignition coils..
> When you asked: "can i use 12v sensors in the 24v block" what year 12v are you talking about?



If is using 12v management, he will probably be using a 12v 'coilpack'. 

If it's the 'late' 12v sensors then they work. No VVT or intake changeover though, as mentioned earlier in here


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

There's a good chance that you can drive 24v coils in waste pairs with the 12v ecu.


----------



## thomas514 (Jan 12, 2010)

need_a_VR6 said:


> There's a good chance that you can drive 24v coils in waste pairs with the 12v ecu.


Love2Spool, im not a mechanic sp things like this ^^ i wouldnt be able to tell you. I never did a swap before this one and i used forums to figure out what i had too haha.


----------



## thomas514 (Jan 12, 2010)

need_a_vr6 you seem to know your stuff... if you feel like it check this thread i need help:thumbup: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ox-the-car-bucks-chokes-jerks-on-acceleration


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> There's a good chance that you can drive 24v coils in waste pairs with the 12v ecu.


This is probably true. I would watch the impedance though. If you ran the pairs in parallel it might be too low impedance, and in serial too high which could make the ECU un-happy. It also may work just fine. You could play with resistors and crap too...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

24v coils are 200ohms to ground (vs 1k for the 12v coilpack) so they need a 'cleaner' drive circuit to work. However, I use the same drive circuit on quite a few coils 12v, 24v, 1.8t, LSx, etc to bench test. There's little chance of damage to the ecu, it's all low current level signals.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> 24v coils are 200ohms to ground (vs 1k for the 12v coilpack) so they need a 'cleaner' drive circuit to work. However, I use the same drive circuit on quite a few coils 12v, 24v, 1.8t, LSx, etc to bench test. There's little chance of damage to the ecu, it's all low current level signals.


That's good to know. :thumbup: (So if you did a waste setup I'd run the pairs in series, if that was easily possible with the different grounds and whatnot.)


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

thomas514 said:


> Well as long as YOU call ME cause' i'm all the way up in Montreal,CND ..
> The 24v does'nt have a "coilpack" it has individual ignition coils..
> When you asked: "can i use 12v sensors in the 24v block" what year 12v are you talking about?


im thinking of using the harness from a 98 even tho my car is a 96 i assume the 98 will be more compatible to the 24v. and i do kno 24v have COP! but i wanna use the coilpack. i used to live in mtl too..in lil burgundy, lasalle and in west mount!! small world



need_a_VR6 said:


> 24v coils are 200ohms to ground (vs 1k for the 12v coilpack) so they need a 'cleaner' drive circuit to work. However, I use the same drive circuit on quite a few coils 12v, 24v, 1.8t, LSx, etc to bench test. There's little chance of damage to the ecu, it's all low current level signals.


thats good to kno but i dont think i wasnt to get that in depth with it. i will just opt for the coilpack setup instead of the waste spark setup on the COP. also can you please get me some better shots of that bracket


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I did have it mounted on another 'shelf' piece but the pack hit the hood when I shifted. I cut that off and I haven't bothered to make a nicer one.


----------



## thomas514 (Jan 12, 2010)

Love2Spool said:


> im thinking of using the harness from a 98 even tho my car is a 96 i assume the 98 will be more compatible to the 24v. and i do kno 24v have COP! but i wanna use the coilpack. i used to live in mtl too..in lil burgundy, lasalle and in west mount!! small world
> 
> 
> 
> thats good to kno but i dont think i wasnt to get that in depth with it. i will just opt for the coilpack setup instead of the waste spark setup on the COP. also can you please get me some better shots of that bracket


what bracket you talking about.. ill go take a pic right now

ya it is a small world haha.. whyd you leave mtl?


----------



## thomas514 (Jan 12, 2010)

ah nvm that "coil pack" bracket im assuming


----------

